# Infected disbudding area



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Our baby buck (11 days old) was disbudded on Thursday. An experienced goat farmer did this for us. One side got infected and started oozing a stinky wet discharge. We gave him penicillin and are continuing that for the next several days. However, he is very lethargic. He sleeps just about all day. He isn't up walking around with his mom and from the way she has been filling her udder, he isn't eating very much either. What can I do for my poor lil fella?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there something you can spray on him topically? Like Scarlex or another antibiotic/antiseptic spray? I usually spray Scarlex on my babies and it clears things right up....


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Is scarlex prescription oR can I get it at TSC or the feed store? Poor buddy is so cute but he doesn't feel good. He isn't as active as a youngin' ought to be. I will search for scarlex.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

You need to take him to a vet ASAP. He has something wrong that penicillin won't fix.

DonnaBelle


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you post a picture of his poor head? What is his temp? 

He needs some Vit B also. He has to eat or he will start shutting down.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you have banamine..I would give him some..it will help with pain and any swelling that is going on. A baby aspirin at the very least. A correct burn should not have lasting effects or get infected.. Maybe he was burned too long?? A vet could offer some answers and stronger antibiotics


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

HappyHarrisFarm97 said:


> Is scarlex prescription oR can I get it at TSC or the feed store? Poor buddy is so cute but he doesn't feel good. He isn't as active as a youngin' ought to be. I will search for scarlex.


Yes tractor supply has it


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

The oozing had stopped. He was out and about a few times yesterday but still just laying down a lot. I will take a pic to post when I get home from work today. Could it be because of the increasing fly population this time of year that he got infected? Where do I get vit B? Just people vitamins? Sorry I sound ignorant...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If it was oozing you need to make sure its not still infected under a scab. You want to spray the area with blu-kote (TSC carries it) 

penicillin dosage should be 1cc per 10lbs TWICE a day 

Bcomplex is found at most TSC and its an injection. B12 gel for horses will also work to stimulate his appetite


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I had one little guy that had an infected bud. He didn't act like he felt good either. I felt his head and it felt a little squishy so I peeled the scab back and there was infection trapped in there. Once I got the scab off and let it drain and kept it clean it healed up in a week. If its no longer draining I would feel around and see if maybe there still has some gunk under the scab that needs to be drained as well as follow the previously stated advice.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Here are a few pics. He is itchy everywhere too.... Noticed him rubbing his head on the doorway quite a bit. Either it hurts or it's healing.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

And I will have Farmer Papa (my husband) feel around for squishy stuff. I am not in the medical field for good reasons!!! Lol! We are so new to goat farming issues so this may sound like a goofy question, but do I just check his temp rectally? Just to give slightly more info, the side that is behaving normally has the raised bump area that appears burned or charred. On the infected side, that bump came clean out after we got him back home a day or two. Was that supposed to happen? Should I look for that to happen on the uninfected side?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I would try some hydrotherapy on that. Use a hose and put your finger over it partially and spray on the wound for about 10 minutes. It will knock off the scab and encourage healthy cell growth. It may help get the infection out too. I would continue with an antibiotic spray such as Blu Kote after each session. Do this 2x a day for week or so until it looks better.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good news to report! Buster is feeling much more spunky! Keeping up the penicillin and keeping the blue kote on his little infected area seems to be working. Also gave him some power punch. He's up and about, jumping on bales of hay and skipping around the yard now. Whew!! Thank the Lord! Thanks everyone for the input and advice to help our baby get better!


----------

